# velodyne spl1000 in bigger box



## neophyte (Aug 8, 2006)

do u have some experience with giving any velodyne to bigger box? or know some thiel-smalle parameters of its drivers?


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

unfortunetaly, the T/S parameters of Velodyne drivers are unknown to the consumer. The only ways to go about finding it's T/S parameters would be to call Velodyne and ask them, or buy the Dayton woofer tester found here www.partsexpress.com and test the driver yourself. Something tells me the driver is designed for it's small enclosure and may very well run out of Xmax way too fast in a larger box powered by the same amp.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 8, 2006)

any other ideas or experiences? :blink:


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2006)

exocer I think is correct. I am sure velo specifically designs the the driver for the small enclosures they are put in.


----------

